# its possible she is pregnant



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

what do you think i got rain and her brother a few days ago before i got them they were housed together for probably there whole lives they are about 3-4 months old and i seperated them when i got home but dose she look like she might be pregnant?


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

oh i should note the pictures were taken on the way home while they were in a tote togeather i seperated them soon as i got home


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

any openions? it is also possible she isnt she looks like maybe she has some boy parts too ill get a better pic when i can but i was hoping for openions


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

In two of the pictures she doesn't really look regnant - but in one of them she does - really hard to say - as young as she is it culd be a really small litter or she may not be.
Good luck! Fingers crossed she is not!!

As far as the boy parts go - hairless girl IMO sometimes look like they have testicles I have noticed.


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

she dose look like she has them, critter didnt so it was new, and if she can get pregnant sadly she probably is the shop owner kept her with intent to breed her with her brother for hairless babies so he had them housed togeather since Probably being weaned they were not in the cage when i got critter and she was 5 weeks old there were two males left that were quickly sold so thease were removed before that

i will note i am prepared for her to be, if she is im prepared for hand raising i have some old diabetics needles that were never used ive pulled the needle part out so they drip a drop at a time and powdered infant soy formula at the ready and friends who have hand raised before as guides


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I cant see her nipples visibly, are they prominent at all? Is she nesting?


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

they are a little prominent and no nesting but she is new in the cage and still setteling in and dosent move around much mostly sleeping in the top back corner of the shelf every time i look at her


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Get a birthing tank/tote ready anyway. If you can get a scale that measures grams/oz start to take her weight every day and look for noticible inclines. Sometimes people don't know till a few days before the birth.


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

kk ty


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

good news! no weight gain or sighns of pregnancy!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Yay!!!!!!!!!


----------

